# More Fun with the Gamefisher



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2007)

Matt (Gamefisher) and myself hit Lake Galena in the mighty 12' Gamefisher Super Fishing Machine. First, the boat is perfect for Galena, the trolling battery lasts all day and the motor pushes this smaller boat around very nicely. We are able to cast in just about any direction becuase there is not much to get in the way - so there is no "front of the boat" advantage.

Yesterday, we use the anchor to set up withing casting distance of a honey hole and immediately began catching bass. Hot bait was, of course, my hand poured slim worms T-rigged with a bullet weight.

Here are a few:

Matt nailed this chunky bass after we drifted into the hole - no spooking this hungry bass.






And another:







After I lost one on my first cast we moved spots and I was able to land this nice bass on my next cast at the new spot.






Matt decided to switch up the baits while we worked some submerged structure and hit a nice Channel Cat on a crank bait. The Channel pulled the boat around for a little while which was really cool. We are considering getting rid of the trolling motor and just tying a few catfish on the bow.











I caught a few more bass on the same structure:






Finally, we moved to the other end of the lake and I managed to catch a smaller bass on my new PC Baits Pointer! What a sweet lure that is!


----------



## pbw (Oct 11, 2007)

Good day of fishing looks like.


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job Gentlemen! I like reading these reports while I'm at work.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice fish!

I'm jealous, I need to get out!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> I'm jealous, I need to get out!



Lets go!


----------



## Nickk (Oct 11, 2007)

esquired said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish!
> ...


I've been seriously considering jumping in the car to go visit my uncle in Glenmore, time is growing short.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice looking fish!!! looks like it was a good time. I hope to get out tomorrow with my boat. ( I hope lol ) 




fishnfever


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice report, I too enjoy reading reports and seeing the fish. Great job guys.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice catchin' !


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 12, 2007)

Fall colored pics are awesome. Thanx for sharing, and nice fish.


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice fish. I know where you were. Seems like that tree is producing pretty well for you. I really have to say, your baits have the best wiggle I have seen in anything not living. Of course anything PC baits is awesome too, I am very jealous of the paint jobs on your lures. You always seem to catch more fish when I'm not around....oh well. Keep up the good work.


----------

